# SqD QO Quads?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You mean like the Westinghouse/Bryant/ITE/CH type?


----------



## splotchhide (Apr 22, 2011)

480sparky said:


> You mean like the Westinghouse/Bryant/ITE/CH type?


Yes, exactly. But for a QO panel. I see that SquareD makes them for Homeline panels.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

A real electrician would do the right thing and upgrade the panel instead of putting a band-aid on a gun shot wound. I know plenty of union electricians who are way, way better electricians than you.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I don't think they make 'em. Can't find anything other than QO twins.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> A real electrician would do the right thing and upgrade the panel instead of putting a band-aid on a gun shot wound. I know plenty of union electricians who are way, way better electricians than you.


If he was just adding a circuit what would be the problem with using a quad? I don't know if they make them for QO but I used a quad for a Homeline recently and I use them for CH all the time.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> If he was just adding a circuit what would be the problem with using a quad? I don't know if they make them for QO but I used a quad for a Homeline recently and I use them for CH all the time.


The problem is the OP may lack the skill required to do this type of installation. :whistling2:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

obvious but ...
Twin the sp ckts to make room if you cant replace the whole panel or add a sub.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

gold said:


> obvious but ...
> Twin the sp ckts to make room if you cant replace the whole panel or add a sub.


Yeah but if they're mwbc, no handle ties.

Not that that's stopped me before.
:whistling2:


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

Just looked in my Square D Digest & there is no listing for a QO tandem quad breaker.


----------



## hasor (Mar 6, 2011)

Square d do makes a 20/30 double tandem in the QO line. They are expensive, about $ 80.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

hasor said:


> Square d do makes a 20/30 double tandem in the QO line. They are expensive, about $ 80.


 Show a pic!


----------



## hasor (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## hasor (Mar 6, 2011)

That pic doesnt show it , but it does come with a handle tie


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

whats the advantage of a quad pole vs 2 tandem??? it takes the same space


----------



## DCAC (Feb 11, 2011)

Big differance. Two tandems create 4 different circuits from 2 spaces. A quad is two 240V circuits in 2 spaces. The two inner handles are connect as usual. And the two outer handles are connected with a 'U' shaped bracket. This is to allow either of the 2p circuits to trip without affecting the other.


----------



## DCAC (Feb 11, 2011)

Go to http://www.schneider-electric.us/ . I think thats the site to look up square D parts.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice to have when panel space is used up. I like to spread the load out some, say the 20 amp 2P is for some type of heat and the 30 amp 2P is an AC unit or visa versa.


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hack....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

hasor said:


>


Thats only a quad if the inner 2 and outer 2 are tied together, otherwise its just a triplex. The breaker 480 posted is a quad.

~Matt


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

hasor said:


>


my guess is this is a homeline breaker and not a QO


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

electricguy said:


> my guess is this is a homeline breaker and not a QO


And your guess would be wrong sir. Notice the clips at the top and bottom of the rear? Those be QO style. :thumbup:

Now the handles are Homeline style, but that is not surprising to me as QO and Homeline use the same innards.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

that is simply a qo2030 and a qo3020 joined together just need to add handle ties, but im pretty sure sqd dont make outer handle ties just the central one


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

mxslick said:


> And your guess would be wrong sir. Notice the clips at the top and bottom of the rear? Those be QO style. :thumbup:
> 
> Now the handles are Homeline style, but that is not surprising to me as QO and Homeline use the same innards.


I have never seen the stabs on a homeline breaker . none of the SQ D suppliers here have been selling them and have not seen any breakers in the home building centers either


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Okay I see what the breakers look like now.http://www.global-download.schneider-electric.com/85257689000007EE/all/F688A944B557A9DA85257860005D4B27/$File/d1000br1001epr0%20-%20homeline%20lc%20and%20cb%20canadian%20en%20-%2001262011%20lr.pdf


----------



## Stef. (5 mo ago)

Magnettica said:


> A real electrician would do the right thing and upgrade the panel instead of putting a band-aid on a gun shot wound. I know plenty of union electricians who are way, way better electricians than you.


jeez what had u malding that day


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

11 year old zombie thread.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Stef. said:


> jeez what had u malding that day


Is this English?


----------

